# Claimed First Heritic spoilers



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Now I am not sure that this is 100% legit. I found this today on /TG/ over on 4Chan, so take with a box of salt, but it could be legit. I've put it up as a spoiler.




Xaphen moved away from the others, coming to the pod etched with XI. Rather than peer into its depths, he looked over his shoulder to Argel Tal.
"The eleventh primarch sleeps within this pod - still innocent, still pure. I ache to end this now,' he confessed.
Malnor chuckled from behind the chaplain. 'It would save us alot of effort, wouldn't it?' 'And it would spare Aurelian from heartbreak.' Xephen traced his fingertips over the desinating numeral. 'I remember the devastation that wracked him after losing his second and eleventh brothers.'
Argel Tal still hadn't left Guilliman's pod. 'We do not know for certain if our actions here would change the future.'
'Are some chances not worth taking?' asked the chaplain.
'Some are. This one is not.'
'But the eleventh legion-'
'Is expunged from imperial record for good reason. As is the second. I'm not saying I don't feel temptation creeping over me, brother. A single sword thrust piercing that pod, and we'd unwrite a shameful future.'
Dagotal cleared his throat. And deny the Ultramaries a significant boost in recruitment numbers.'
Xaphen regarded him with emotionless eyes, seeming to weight the merit of such a thing.
'What?' Dagotal asked the others. 'You were thinking it too. It's no secret.'
'Those are just rumours,' Torgal gruted. The assault sergeant didn't sound particularly certain.
'Perhaps, perhaps not. The Thirteenth definitely swelled to eclipse all the other legions around the time the Second and Eleventh were "forgotten" by imperial archives.'



Thoughts? Don't want this posted? Makes you want the book more? Where do you heretics stand on this?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Heretics, not Heritics.

And yes this is a scene from _The First Heretic_ and a rather pivotal scene for all of 30k itself. Be advised before you read this that its *HEAVY SPOILERS*!.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Heretics, not Heritics.
> 
> And yes this is a scene from _The First Heretic_ and a rather pivotal scene for all of 30k itself. Be advised before you read this that its *HEAVY SPOILERS*!.


Frankly, I'm in the state of mind to positive-rep Lord of the Night, and _heavily_ minus-rep you with my gloriously punitive 7...... :grin:

.... Seriously. _The First Heretic _is perhaps one of the top five most... revealing books with the Horus Heresy series thus far, with conveyances underpinning the Heresy itself. If I hadn't seen the ''Heavy Spoilers'' warning, then I would probably have had this book tarnished ever so slightly, when I come to read it.

I couldn't care less whether a Moderator reprimands me with a whip or a collar, fuck this spoiler right off, or put *substantial* warnings around it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No problem Bobss, and feel free to rep me if you wish, every point of it helps 

But I agree as well, this post should be deleted because this spoiler is very very heavy, and if anyone reads it then they spoil a massive part of not only the book but the Heresy itself.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah that scene happened at the conclusion of the Pilgrimage, and is a great tidbit which I imagine will be built on (at least with more rumour and suspicion) in following Heresy novels which deal with the XIII Legion.

The book overall is a great read, check out the reviews subforums to see discussion and opinions on it. 



Lord of the Night said:


> and feel free to rep me if you wish, every point of it helps


Im still winning! 



Lord of the Night said:


> But I agree as well, this post should be deleted because this spoiler is very very heavy, and if anyone reads it then they spoil a massive part of not only the book but the Heresy itself.


I don't think so, its behind a spoiler tag, thats all that can be done. You can't exactly ban those of us who have read the book from talking about it, as long as its behind spoiler tags it's fine.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> No problem Bobss, and feel free to rep me if you wish, every point of it helps
> 
> But I agree as well, this post should be deleted because this spoiler is very very heavy, and if anyone reads it then they spoil a massive part of not only the book but the Heresy itself.


Exactly. I am all for members who have read said novel to starting their own discussions about the theme's, revelations, impacts and portrayels of _The First Heretic_, and generally anything surrounding it (Although your review provides an ample place for such) But this is akin to an MIRV in Fallout 3. Bad aim, not much warning, deadly reprecussions. 

Of course, I could in antithesis, be blaimed for not reading this tome as soon as physically possible, if I am so enthused by it, but.... I am thinking of many other members hear, and I would like to finish _The Killing Ground _first....

On the exiled Heresy Chat Cain has already told me that 

Curze and Corax duel and that Isstvan V is relayed in glorious detail 
 and as much as those are technically ''spoilers'' they are no-where near as hammering as the one above. So, perhaps some form of adjective/adverb be added to ''Spoiler'' to help emphasise the content of the tag.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Im still winning!


Then theres only one thing to do... LET THE REP RACE BEGIN!

(Bobss please rep me so I can tie with CotE and show him up )



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I don't think so, its behind a spoiler tag, thats all that can be done. You can't exactly ban those of us who have read the book from talking about it, as long as its behind spoiler tags it's fine.


I suppose but people should be warned that these are heavy spoilers, the kind that can ruin a big part of a novel with the curse of foreknowledge.



bobss said:


> Exactly. I am all for members who have read said novel to starting their own discussions about the theme's, revelations, impacts and portrayels of _The First Heretic_, and generally anything surrounding it (Although your review provides an ample place for such) But this is akin to an MIRV in Fallout 3. Bad aim, not much warning, deadly reprecussions.
> 
> Of course, I could in antithesis, be blaimed for not reading this tome as soon as physically possible, if I am so enthused by it, but.... I am thinking of many other members hear, and I would like to finish _The Killing Ground _first....
> 
> ...


Take your time and read _The First Heretic_ when your able to do so, but don't wait too long. Its too good not to read.

Also you didn't read those spoilers above did you?, or did my heavy spoilers warning prevent it in time?.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

The best part of that /tg/ thread was the moronic goon claiming my fiancee wasn't a natural redhead. 

The internet, man. I love the "experts" it breeds.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

clear answer;

MAKES ME WANT THE BOOK MORE!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So, epic spoiler and a rep race in one thread, we are gods amongst men.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> So, epic spoiler and a rep race in one thread, we are gods amongst men.


:wink: Our hubris may yet be our undoing, but for now, let us enjoy it....

And yes, Lord of the Night. I read a few scarce sentences, something of Lorgar in... meditation? Before scrolling down and realising that I should not read on, and I intend to: I took my time with both _A Thousand S_ons, _Horus Rising _and even _Fulgrim_. I loved Nemesis and Descent of Angels, but these books... never really... captured the essense? Of the Heresy as McNeill, Abnett and perhaps Bowden can do. And for me, that rose-tinted, nostalgic view of 30k is the most important factor of ''ingrediant'' within a novel of this calibre.


----------

